# Pond Bass in Feb?



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I never get to fish any NE ohio ponds this time of year but I may be able to get out soon you guys think it is worth the time? Jig n Pig?


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Usually not even possible but with this weather i have actually been catching them in a clear pond at my work on a jig


----------



## Mountfishing37 (Oct 1, 2011)

Got a couple the other day on a small jerk bait.. Xrap. Short jerks with about a 30 second pause did the trick


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

not possible because of ice that is


----------



## Mountfishing37 (Oct 1, 2011)

Got a few more today.. Jerk baits are the money right now!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

The only thing I've caught them on this time of year is corn

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

small plain jig with a 3inch mr twister, slllooooowwww rolled


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

got a couple on a heddon sonar at a small public pond


----------

